
Artifit, AI Personal Trainer for home fitness - AKhludenev
Hi, 
Hope everybody is all right.<p>We just have launched the first version of our app, which can act as a personal fitness trainer when you do your workouts independently at home. It uses computer vision and a neural network trained model to recognise your movements and identify any common mistakes in your exercises.<p>For now, it&#x27;s just squats, but we sooner hope to add lunges, plunk, push-up&#x2F;press-up and other bodyweight exercises. And it&#x27;s on iOS.<p>Please, try it here.  Any comments&#x2F;suggestions are welcome.<p>App: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;Artifit 
Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;artifit.app
======
gennadyss
We are launching Artifit on Product Hunt. If you like our app please support
and upvote!

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/artifit-ai-personal-
traine...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/artifit-ai-personal-trainer)

